# Rabbits needing homes



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I Received this via email today,

I know there are huge numbers of rabbits needing rehoming from
shelters all over the country, and if we emailed about every case then
everyone's inbox would be bursting. However, now and again we have to
try and pass on information about urgent cases where a large number of
rabbits need to be placed.

The Rabbit Residence rescue in Hertfordshire, the Mayhew Animal Rescue
in London and the RSPCA are looking to rehome 18 rabbits in urgent
need of rescue from terrible conditions on a 'city farm' in London.
All of the rabbits will be checked over by the Mayhew's vets, however,
unfortunately both the Mayhew and the Rabbit Residence are absolutely
full at the moment so the rabbits have nowhere to go.

If anybody could provide a good home for any of these rabbits then
please do get in touch with Caroline at the Rabbit Residence. Her
number is 07904 397378, and her email is [email protected].

The best way to contact Caroline is by text or email. All the rabbits
will be checked over by the Mayhew's vets, and, if necessary, they can
be delivered (for want of a better word) to anybody who can provide a
good home.

Thanks so much.

--~--~---------~--~----~------------~-------~--~----~
PLEASE DON'T RESPOND DIRECTLY TO THIS MESSAGE, IF YOU HAVE A QUERY, PLEASE CONTACT [email protected]


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

You should try posting this in the rabbit section see if anybody can help or knows anybody! x


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

I have messeged, i have two spare rabbit hutches, so i am offering some help.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

You probably have already but if you go to Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre that will help, there is a huge specialist rabbit forum there with lots of experienced fosterers/rescues that may be able to help.


----------

